# Poll: Oberon -- Corners or Velcro?



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

So, I've finally decided to buy an Oberon after seeing this picture...


C L I C K F O R F U L L S I Z E 

I think I want to get the corners version since I also use an iZel bookstand to hold the Kindle upright while I'm reading at work, and I'd need to take the Kindle out for that purpose. I'm not sure if the velcro along the bottom would interfere with the iZel. The reason I started the poll was that I seem to see quite a few people who don't like the corners and I'm wondering why...

Video demonstrating corners design





All input is appreciated... thanks all!


----------



## Trilby (Jul 26, 2009)

I've been looking at the Oberon Covers and when I can afford to buy one, it'll be with Corners


----------



## RiddleMeThis (Sep 15, 2009)

Velcro for me. The "uneveness" of the corners is really distracting to me, and I LOVE the "floating" look of the velcro.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Both of the Oberon covers I have I chose corners.  I don't find it difficult to remove the Kindle and I like the security of the way it holds it.  I have never tried Velcro and even though there are lots of people that use it I wouldn't want to affix it to my Kindle (personal preference).  I would think that if you want to repeatedly remove your kindle from the cover to put in your stand that the stress of pulling the Velcro apart would eventually cause it to become loose in some areas. Just my opinion.  Good luck with your decision, your cover will be beautiful!!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I have the corners, and like them a lot. I don't think I'd want to stick any velcro on the back of my Kindle, even though I have a skin on, which would prevent actually affixing the velcro to the body of my Kindle.


----------



## gibsongirl (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm interested to see the results of the poll.  I just ordered an Oberon with corners, but I have a while to change my order to velcro since it won't ship until second week of Feb.  I don't like the idea of putting velcro on the skin because I feel like it will look ugly when I take the K out of its cover; but, it's not as if I take it out of the cover all that much.  I'm worried that the corners are going to cover up too much of the skin...


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

I was a bit leery about velcro, so I went with the corners. It also seemed to me that the corners were more popular at the time.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

I voted have both and prefer corners.  I liked the floating look of velcro, but didn't like the little bits of fuzz that would appear every now and then.  My most recent Oberon is the Dragonfly Pond and I ordered it w/out the wool pad on the inside for the same reason.


----------



## Stellamaz (Aug 12, 2009)

Velcro for me, because I just really dislike the way the corners look (not only on Oberon covers, but just about any of the covers out there).  I have an Oberon with Velcro and I can attest that it is very VERY secure ... there is absolutely no way the Kindle is going to become detached from the cover unless you want to detach it.  In fact, it takes a bit of effort to actually remove the kindle from the cover.

I do have a skin on my kindle, so the velcro is attached to that and not to the kindle directly.  I remove the kindle from the cover maybe a couple of times a week, and so far it has not loosened the Velcro at all; it's still as tightly attached as when I first put it on.


----------



## Todd (Dec 16, 2009)

Just curious 911Jason...is that cover in the the black or the wine


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

The pictured cover is black... but it's not mine. It's just the image I found on nookboards that finally convinced me to pull the trigger on an Oberon. Payday is tomorrow, so I'll probably make my decision and place the order then.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I had velcro because I like the floating look, but the velcro means you cant change covers easily. I guess you could replace the velcro each time.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

I have two Oberon covers and chose corners for both.  I have a skin on mine and I wouldn't want to stick the velcro to the skin.  It's just not aesthetically pleasing to me.

I do, however, appreciate how some may prefer the "floating" look.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Wow... corners by a landslide so far! Thanks for all of the input you guys, I really do appreciate it!


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Where's the "Journal Cover" option for us folks who really don't like either? ><  I did buy corners for my DX though.


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

From what I have noticed on the Buy/Sell/Trade threads, Kindle owners who have the Oberon cover with velcro have a harder time re-selling them.  Corners would be better from a resale point of view.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I've had both and like the corners most. Whenever I took it out of the cover with the velcro, I had a hard time lining it back up when putting it back in the cover. I hate for it to be crooked in the cover. I like the ease of removing it from the cover with the corners.


----------



## thresel (Nov 3, 2008)

I have a Kindle cover with corners for my K1.  When I got the K2 I decided to get a journal cover so when eventually I get a newer Kindle I can still use the cover with the journals.  Soooo-I cut the Amazon cover in half and use the hinged part and also a bit of velcro to secure the kindle and it can't be opened from the back by mistake.  It works well.  The journal cover needs the stability of the Kindle cover parts or it is too floppy and won't close tightly enough.  This combo makes the cover a little heavier but I'm pretty satisfied with how it worked out.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Cobbie said:


> Ohhh...a crooked Kindle. Jason, this would not be your thing...or mine, either.


Hahaha! It's really scary that someone I've never "met" could know me so well! =)


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Scheherazade said:


> Where's the "Journal Cover" option for us folks who really don't like either? >< I did buy corners for my DX though.


Even though I won't be buying the journal since I don't have an Amazon cover, I added the option just so this poll could be more complete and help others in the future.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

My:
K1 I had velcro I think better as k1 seems more cluttered or tight with page buttons. I dont really like replacing it back in cover -its hard to get straight

K2 due to above reasons i got corners and it has been great.

I still would say velcro with K1 and corners with K2 and no I did not vote 

Sylvia


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I preferred velcro for myself for my K1 - I only used the one cover, and I always read with the K1 in the cover.  Only time I took it out was if I needed to get into the back for a reset or the SD card.  Loved the clean, floating look of it.

Velcro isn't the best choice though if (1) you have more than one cover and the other isn't velcro or (2) you like to read a naked Kindle.  

As I've said elsewhere, the velcro Oberon uses is great stuff - leaves no residue behind yet adheres very securely and can even be moved to another Kindle and still adheres just as securely.  If I'd gotten an Oberon for my new K2, it would've been velcro again.


----------



## lulucello (Nov 18, 2009)

I'm happy with the velcro.  I think it may be way more secure than corners that can slip off.  I don't plan to take my Kindle out of the cover.  The velcro is stuck on the skin.  I put a new, different skin on the front when I got my new Oberon Celtic Hounds.  I kept the first skin (Dark Burlwood) on the back and stuck the velcro to that.  You can't see the skin or the velcro.  If I decide to change covers, I'll put the unused back half of my new decal on the back of the Kindle. But I love my Oberon and don't foresee a cover change in the near future.

I have no trouble centering the Kindle when sticking it to the velcro.  Standing over it helps.

Judith


----------



## thresel (Nov 3, 2008)

I'll admit it.  I'm a nut about having the Kindle straight and the sides of the cover even.  I thought I was weird but it sounds like I'm not alone, so maybe not so weird after all.


----------



## Stellamaz (Aug 12, 2009)

I'm nuts about having things symmetrical as well ... but, I honestly have never found that to be a problem with my Oberon/velcro.  I take the kindle out maybe a couple of times a week, and it's never been a hassle for me to put it back in straight and lined up ...


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Just a quick note, Oberon's corner straps are made of leather on three of the corners and an elastic cord on the upper right hand corner.  I have never worried that my Kindle's would fall out due to loose corners, in my experience with two covers (one for KK and one for K2i) they are very secure with the corners.  I think that the most difference is in appearance and not security.  That is just my opinion for what it is worth.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks for all the input everyone, I ordered the Bold Celtic with corners this morning... woohoo! =)


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

B-Kay 1325 said:


> Just a quick note, Oberon's corner straps are made of leather on three of the corners and an elastic cord on the upper right hand corner. I have never worried that my Kindle's would fall out due to loose corners, in my experience with two covers (one for KK and one for K2i) they are very secure with the corners. I think that the most difference is in appearance and not security. That is just my opinion for what it is worth.


I agree - I think they're equally secure in either cover - it's a matter of aesthetics and how you use your Kindle.


----------



## Riley (Mar 30, 2009)

Does anyone know where Patrizia is?  I haven't seen any postings by her in a long time.  She usually weighs in on Oberon discussions.
Come to think of it, haven't seen her post on the amazon boards either....  I hope that she's ok.,


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Of course I will Cobbie... I'm trying not to get too excited since I know they're working through their post-Christmas back-up... wonder how long it will take to ship?


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I just checked that Jason, and orders placed the week of the 25th will be shipped from Feb 1st.  So about a week in production which is pretty good.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I've had both and prefer Velcro. That being said, I just sold my blue Butterfly with Velcro and ordered a blue Butterfly with corners. Why? Because cagnes designed me a gorgeous skin and I just can't put Velcro on it.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

911jason said:


> Thanks for all the input everyone, I ordered the Bold Celtic with corners this morning... woohoo! =)


Congratulations. Glad to see you went with the _right_ choice. <ducking and running before I get hit with strips of Velcro>


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Congratulations. Glad to see you went with the _right_ choice. <ducking and running before I get hit with strips of Velcro>


You better run Susan!


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Congratulations. Glad to see you went with the _right_ choice. <ducking and running before I get hit with strips of Velcro>


I can see that!


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

I just added my vote for corners, now that I've had mine for a few weeks, I am very happy with the corners. Couldn't love my Oberon more!!! =)


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

911jason said:


> I just added my vote for corners, now that I've had mine for a few weeks, I am very happy with the corners. Couldn't love my Oberon more!!! =)


so no regrets after taking the oberon plunge?


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Not at all Misty, it's so much nicer than I had even expected. I've already "sold" several more for Oberon from friends at work that had to have one after seeing mine.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

corners for me since I do take my kindle out and I use a skin


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

911jason said:


> Not at all Misty, it's so much nicer than I had even expected. I've already "sold" several more for Oberon from friends at work that had to have one after seeing mine.


thx Jason


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

911jason said:


> So, I've finally decided to buy an Oberon after seeing this picture...
> 
> 
> C L I C K F O R F U L L S I Z E
> ...


nice cover


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

I could not vote
K1 i prefer velcro
K2 I prefer corners
sylvia


----------

